

Tell HN: Perspective - Maro

Lately I'm not sleeping well as I'm worrying about a bunch of things, mostly related to money. The following incident, although only a glimpse into someone's tragedy, made me realize that I should shut up and be grateful for what I have. The most important thing in life is health.<p>-<p>Today I was coming back from my daily grocery store run when I saw a man lying on the sidewalk right in front of our offices.<p>He could not get up, could not move his head, he was only able to look around with his eyes and nod yes or no. A lady had already called 911. She said the man was walking down the street, suddenly yelled out and just collapsed.<p>He was well dressed and about my age (25-35). He could've been me. I stuck around because my girlfriend is a doctor and only a call away.<p>The ambulance finally arrived and the paramedics knew the young man. He is a (brain) cancer patient and has epilepsy. He has a tumor in his brain and could die any day, walking down the street.<p>Perspective.
======
10smom
Thanks I needed to read this today.

No matter what people say or how bad things are for you, be thankful for you
health and for all that you do have. There are many in much more dire
circumstances than we are in. I have had to keep reminding myself of this,
today especially.

------
srean
Reminded me of John Graham-Cumming's incident
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1811718>

